# Four banger wiring diagram



## Envy Us (Sep 14, 2016)

A bit confused on how to wire up the pir on the arduino. I have wired it up how i have seen it on a picture but it does not ser off the relays. I have seen another pic with the red and black wires tied together and the yellow wire to A5. Can i get a little help? Anyone have a wiring diagram I can get? 

Thanks.


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)




----------

